# Exterior latex house paint



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

http://www.simplicityboats.com/latexcarnel.html

I am going to use flat Sherwin Williams Duration on the interior of my boat. The interior is rough gel coat and the flat paint will not accent imperfections. DriDek will be on the floor and Soft Sand will be used where applicable.

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/do_it_yourself/products/duration_exterior_acrylic_latex/#ratings


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

House paints are not meant for any impact or wear from handling. This is where epoxies come in to use.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Les,

I have been using the Sherwin/Williams Duration on boats for some time now. Many of the fishermen around Sebastian use it. For floors I would suggest the satin or semi-gloss if they have it. It is a lot easier to clean up. Mix in some anti-skid and roll it with one of the small diameter rollers. After about an hour use "Webbing" from Krylon (SP?) to knock down glare and hide imperfections. If you can let it sit for a week or more before you use it you will get a lot more wear resistance out of it. We use a light green inside the boats and a dark green very flat paint on the outside. We are commercial fishermen and paint accordingly. Avoid reflection and bright colors with the outside paint and the light green will let you see a fish lying on the floor on a dark night.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is what the webbing paint is like.

http://www.krylon.com/products/webbing_spray/

I mostly use black. Sometimes you can find it at "Jo Ann's" fabric stores. I order it on the internet.

Frank_S


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

and the big plus to that is easy to touch up. i use tuff grip driveway paint. works great!!!


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for the replies,

I bought flat paint in a sea foam green for the inside and will have Dri Dek on the floor. I will leave it sit for a week and may use PoliGlow on the floor to prevent staining. Thanks for the Krylon webbing link. I was using spatter paint when I searched and nothing came up. 

The hull is a Livingston 14. I put a deck on the bow and that made painting the interior necessary. I researched Duration and it looked pretty good. Touching it up will be easy.

I will post pics after the job is finished.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

The sanding is almost done. I did get some gloss too. Ordered the Krylon webbing spray from an online art store and it will be here Friday. Will post pics when it is done.

Gator Bob, I saw your Tile Clad post and am sure it is good paint. However, latex is easier to touch up and I will have SeaDek on all the floor.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

You might want to rethink using the flat paint on the interior of the boat for a few reasons... Flat paint does not have the UV protection that a satin or semi-gloss does there for it will break down faster, fade and simply chalk up. Also, touching up exterior flat paint may be a lot harder to do and it will be quite visible at the brush and roll areas.. I know your trying to stay away from the gloss probably because of reflective reasons (possibly) but as log as long as your not using white then the sea foam green should be ok. If I'm too late on the post and you have already painted then give it a little while and I think you will be going with something different... Good Luck!


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

I used gloss and it looks great. I need to do the non-skid and some trim. Will post pics when finished.


----------

